# Odor Control: 6 Ways To Hide Your Cannabis Smoke



## burnin1 (Sep 15, 2016)

I learned about Ozium in the mid to early seventies. I used to have to go to a head shop to buy it. lol ~ Burnin1
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From learningreenflower.com

Odor Control: 6 Ways To Hide Your Cannabis Smoke

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpBxH-S1tf8[/ame]

By Mandee Lee 
on September 15, 2016 

According to NORML over 25+ million people in the U.S. reported smoking cannabis in the last year, which makes smoking one of the most popular cannabis delivery methods.

However, cannabis smoke has a strong smell that is hard to quickly remove and tends to linger and cling to your clothes and fabric in the room.

For people who have kids or others in their house where they need to be discreet or hide the smell, it can be challenging to find a solution that actually works.


So here are 6 tips for hiding the smell of cannabis smoke:

*#1) Dont Use Regular Odor Eliminators*​ 



 
These sorts of odor eliminators dont hide cannabis smoke smells as well as you might think.​ 
Firstly, we dont recommend using products like Axe, Febreeze, Lysol, cologne, incense or candles because these odor eliminators will not take the smell away. It will just intermix with the cannabis odor instead of actually eliminating it.​ 

*#2) Smoke Pipes Instead of Joints, Blunts or Spliffs*​ 


 
If the smoke smell is cause for concern try loading your pipe with smaller amounts of cannabis.​ 
Try not to smoke joints, blunts or spliffs because there is quite a bit of smoke that will just come off of the joint while you are consuming it. So smoking out of a hand held pipe or a water pipe is the best option.​ 
And with pipes, if you want to be discreet, its better to pack small one hitter bowls so that you can smoke the bowl through and there is no to little smoke coming off the bowl into the room in between hits.​ 
*#3) Be Mindful of Smoke Smell During and After*​ 



 
Try to blow any smoke out of a window and also freshen up after a smoke session.​ 
If you cant smoke outdoors, the next best thing is near a window where you can blow the smoke outside. And if you want to be extra careful, consider a shower or at least washing your hands and face. You could also change your clothes if necessary. And dont forget about your breath!​ 
Brush your teeth, use mouth wash, or at least have some chewing gum on hand.​ 

*#4) Use a Sploofy*​ 



 
Devices like the Sploofy could be a good investment.​ 
You can purchase a Sploofy or Smoke Buddy which has a carbon activated filter that you blow into and no smoke comes out and it neutralizes the air. Similar to that old trick of using an empty paper towel roll filled with dryer sheets as a smoke filter. However, these new devices work more efficiently with activated charcoal which removes or absorbs at least twice the number of smoke particles in the air.​ 
*#5) Consider Ozium Air Sanitizer*​ 



 
This spray could do the trick  just be sure to follow the instructions!​ 
Ozium is also very effective in reducing pollution, allergens, bacteria, viruses, smoke, dust, mold and mildew, as well as air borne bacteria and virus germs that are responsible for many of our common colds and coughs as well. And it is not safe to inhale the fumes from Ozium, so you will want to open a window, leave the room and close the door for at least 10 minutes.

Available at places like Amazon or Target, Ozium Air Sanitizer comes in spray bottles and works through glycolized actions, eliminating unwanted odors completely in a couple sprays as opposed to masking smell. You want to spray just a couple small sprays in the middle of a room and it removes all the smell. It's incredible strong so its very important to not spray it on yourself or any fabric in the room.​ 

#6) Use a Vaporizer Instead​ 


 
Vaping is way more discreet than smoking. Watch other episodes of Try This to find a good vaporizer!​ 
A good vaporizer is not only a healthier alternative to smoking, but it also produces much less odor. What little odor you do get, evaporates faster and does not leave a residual smell, especially if you combine it with one of the methods above like the Sploofy where you should be able to mask almost all of the smell.​ 

*If you live in a place where cannabis remains illegal, we hope these tips will help you should you have the need to be discreet around the people you live with. We would rather you enjoy the benefits that cannabis brings to your life without any anxiety or paranoia that you might upset another person or get into trouble.*​ 
*Now wed love to hear from you. Do you have any other tips on how to hide cannabis smoke? Please share and let us know in the comments below. This way we can all learn from each other as a community.*​ 
https://www.learngreenflower.com/articles/247/6-ways-to-hide-your-cannabis-smoke​


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 16, 2016)

LOL..or move someplace that it is legal.  I really love the smell of cannabis and am so glad that don't have to worry if my house smells like I like it.


----------



## DirtyDiana (Sep 16, 2016)

So, drug screening via mouth swab-- any ideas.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2016)

My young friend got busted with one of those. The tester said, what did you do burn one on your way in? Yes she had...Sounds like a google question.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 16, 2016)

dont get me started on D testing.   folks living off the dole dont get tested and they are living off tax payer money. i work a full job, and i am forced to be tested. its such a joke.      
thg,, i never worry about my house smelling of smoke. i smoke outside too, never really worried about it to be honest. i am mindful of how visible i am though.


----------



## Kraven (Sep 18, 2016)

Cheek swab only good out to 18 hrs, there is talk of one that can test 24 hrs, but it's a big hurdle to get there. This test is the only test that tests for carbonized THC, and it only lingers in the dead cheek cells 12-18 hrs. Wanna beat one, hit a good swish and spit with Listerine awhile before you go to get tested. Most other tests test for metabolites which can linger for up to 90 days. Blood level THC is the most accurate and it is the only one that can be used to legally argue impairment and or intoxication. :48:


----------

